# snail trails in marine sand



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

i got these guys to clean up the joint! and they leave their mess behind wherever they go! what gives?

i assume it dissolves, but ew.

3 nassarius + 3 red band turbos


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

probably the nassarius, they tend to do that but they do a wicked job of cleaning the sand

dont worry about them sliming it to much tho, if you have more than 3/4" of substrate you'll probably never see them


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

it's caribsea sand and its 3/4" maybe 1" even. they get their goo all over the live rock too. nasty. you were right, it is the nassarius snails making the mess.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

haha ya they'll do that, it goes away pretty quick tho, i have 4 of them and 2 of em are quite large, for the first few days id see them here and there but now i dont see them at all unless i dig up the substrate


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Good to know! Thanks very much!


----------

